# Cable Cruiser 5 in 1



## rmorera84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gente yo tengo el cable Cruiser 5 in 1, mi pregunta es la siguiente? Alguien sabe cual es el circuito que trae por dentro? Ya que este funciona con USB y para cambiar los conectores se usa un conector como el de los teclados creo que es PS2, me gustaria saber si saben para asi no tener que armar otro cable para utilizarlo con mas moviles, gracias.


----------



## miguel feliu (Abr 10, 2008)

Hermano el circuito que tiene dentro lo desconosco, ahora bien yo le he incorporado, dos cables mas, uno para siemens C45 y similares y otro para los motorolas aser (C139, C115, etc.), se le pueden incorporar mas solo esta en conseguir los conectores, incluso libere un siemens A31 soldando los cables directo al movil y los conecte al plug del motorola, cualquier duda escribe y te ayudo,saludos, Miguel.


----------



## vivizulu (Abr 17, 2008)

hola, adjunto te coloco el plano del cruiser 5 en 1
salu2


----------



## pepeloco73 (Abr 17, 2009)

HOla amigo, y no tendras el esquema pero del cable pequeño de los sony ericsson del K750,
Gracias


----------



## klanvirusdark (Jul 17, 2009)

gracias amigo por el aporte mil gracias


----------

